# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Thăm kỳ quan khỉ ho, cò gáy đẹp mê hồn - Du lịch New Zealand

## hantt.163

_Nằm trong Vườn Quốc gia Fiordland, Milford Sound là địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất ở New Zealand. Milford Sound được biết đến như chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh dưới hạ giới với hình ảnh thác nước gầm gào đổ xuống những vách đá granite, rừng cây cổ thụ xa ngút tầm mắt…_



Sự ngoạn mục, hùng vĩ của nó khiến Rudyard Kipling - nhà văn, nhà thơ lỗi lạc người Anh từng đoạt giải Nobel thốt lên: “Đây chính là kỳ quan thế giới thứ 8”.



Sự đa dạng và tương phản về địa hình làm nên sự kì vĩ của nơi "khỉ ho, cò gáy, vắng bóng người" này. Trên một diện tích trải rộng, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn những vách đá granite, những ngọn núi chóp nón cao trên 1.200m bao quanh, một vịnh nhỏ với hồ nước, sông, thác nước và cả những đồng cỏ ở khu vực lân cận.



Những người Maori bản địa khi tìm ra nơi này đã đặt cho nó cái tên “Piopiotahi” - xuất phát từ tên loài chim piopio. Thần thoại kể lại rằng, người anh hùng Maui đã chết trong khi cố gắng đi tìm thuốc trường sinh cho loài người. Con chim piopio đã bay tới vùng vịnh này và hát lên những khúc ca bi tráng để ca ngợi Maui.

Họ còn cho rằng, Milford Sound hình thành nhờ bàn tay điêu khắc của thần Tu Te Raki Whanoa. Thần đã dùng lưỡi rìu của mình, điêu khắc con voi, sư tử… dọc bờ biển cho tới khi tay nghề đạt sự hoàn hảo, người đã tạo nên thiên đường này.



Mãi tới năm 1812, người hiện đại đầu tiên John Grono mới khám phá ra vịnh này và đặt cho nó cái tên Milford Haven để nhớ về quê nhà xứ Wales. Sau đó, thuyền trưởng John Lort Stokes là người thứ hai đặt chân tới và đổi tên nó như ngày nay.

Vẻ đẹp dễ thấy nhất ở vịnh này chính là sự thay đổi màu sắc khó tin của thiên nhiên. Mỗi mùa, mỗi ngày một cảnh sắc, phản chiếu hết trên mặt nước bình lặng và trong tới khó tin của nó.



Bình mình huyền ảo trên đỉnh Mitre phảng phất những tia nắng đầu tiên…



Hay nhuộm màu vàng óng của mây khi hoàng hôn…



Rồi chìm trong màu xanh lam tuyệt đẹp lúc chạng vạng tối…



Vào mùa xuân, ngay cả những hòn đá dưới suối cũng phủ đầy rêu xanh đẹp mắt. Theo thống kê, đây là một trong những vùng đất mưa nhiều nhất trong năm: 182 ngày mưa/năm.



Xung quanh Milford Sound có rất nhiều thác nước hùng vĩ, trong đó nổi bật nhất là thác Stirling (155m) và thác Bowen (162m). Điều kì diệu nằm ở chỗ, khi có mưa lớn, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng hàng trăm con thác nhỏ từ các vách đá chảy xuống cùng một lúc.



Mặt nước ở Milford Sound trong xanh, phẳng lặng, yên bình, phản chiếu tất cả vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên: những đỉnh núi cao đồ sộ, màu sắc thay đổi liên tục của bầu trời. Đôi khi bạn cũng có thể bắt gặp cá heo hay hải cẩu ở khu vực này.

Trong rừng, những loài thực vật như cổ thụ lớn là nét đặc trưng hiếm có của nơi này. Ngoài ra, các loài chim bản địa làm tổ sinh sống ở đây cũng rất nhiều. Đáng kể nhất là 2 loài gần như đã tuyệt chủng là chim takahe và vẹt kakapo.



Ở vùng phụ cận, bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng những cánh đồng hoa rộng lớn ở thung lũng gần đó. Đây là nơi sinh sống của hơn 120 cư dân địa phương, những người sống bằng công việc bảo tồn di sản và hướng dẫn viên du lịch.



Có một đài quan sát đặc biệt dành cho du khách muốn tận mắt nhìn thấy những sinh vật dưới đáy biển hồ: san hô đen trứ danh, cỏ chân ngỗng, xúc tu, bọt biển…

Vẻ đẹp siêu thực, kì ảo tới khó tin của Milford Sound đã lọt vào "mắt xanh" nhiều đạo diễn và nó từng được chọn làm bối cảnh quay cho bộ phim bom tấn “Chúa tể của những chiếc nhẫn”.Nguồn: kenh14

----------

